# 1995 Pathfinder Speedo



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello forum...Alittle background..Bought my 95' Pathy almost a year ago, odometer won't work much in the summer months..Seems to work 90% of the time in the winter months though..??..Odd..hmmm?..Speedometer always worked though...until two days ago, clocked out from work, started her up...Got about 200 ft down the highway, noticed my speedometer AND odometer weren't working this time..Then my check engine light came on...!!!..Drove the rest of the 15 miles home..Got up today..on my way to work, check engine light still on, so i checked all my fuses and such that runs to my instrument cluster..all good...Leaving for work, backed out of my drive way..check engine light went off..Speedometer works fine, but no odometer...I've done my fair share of research on Pathy's and my description fits Speed sensor failing huh?..Just wanted some perfessional back up on my theory..Also, will the speed sensor make my engine light come on? If I buy a new speed sensor, will I myself be able to install it?..Whats behind the speed sensor inside the transfer case.?..Is it basically the same as lets say a crank sensor or cam sensor, just pull out and replace?..Peace


----------



## timgoihl (Jun 28, 2006)

I am currently diagnosing the same issue... My speedometer & cruise quit working and check engine light came on at the same time.

If the Engine Control Module under the passenger seat cannot detect the vehicle speed the Check light will come on... I am using the Chilton manual to read the codes.

I think i have found the sensor on the transmission - I will report back my findings...

My repair book talks about a speedo cable, but I am pretty sure the whole system is electronic...


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, I'm thinking the earlier models came with the cable, the mid 90's went to electronic. My speedo only works when it wants..lol..I've had the vehicle for almost a year now and i've only put 6,000 miles on it...When in reality, it's been more than that. Hope you find out some info...Thanx for all the info..Peace


----------



## dave_lem (Jun 18, 2006)

ok, so in my travels, i have experienced the same problem with my speedometer,
and tach just deciding not to work... 

after my mistake of taking the vehicle to a nationally recognised transmission
expert, two years and $2500 later, i still have the same problem of it intermittently thinking it is manualt transmission, and cant get out of first... but the speedometer 
problem came later... the NRTE "claims" to have replaced the TPS , the speed sensor
and the ECM... and no resolution...

good luck, if i hear something, i will report back


----------



## timgoihl (Jun 28, 2006)

*1995 Pathfinder Speedo sensor*



95'BlackP-Finder said:


> Yes, I'm thinking the earlier models came with the cable, the mid 90's went to electronic. My speedo only works when it wants..lol..I've had the vehicle for almost a year now and i've only put 6,000 miles on it...When in reality, it's been more than that. Hope you find out some info...Thanx for all the info..Peace


Well, after a few trips to NAPA and getting the wrong part, I finally just called the dealer and got the correct sensor for about $140. The NAPA part had too short of a cable. 

The symptoms were - no speedo, no cruise, no odometer... oh, and the check engine light was on. Also my cruise had been dropping out from time to time, and now I think this may have been the cause. The 1995 XE 4WD is all eletronic... no speedo cable. There is an Engine Control Module under the passenger seat. It has a diagnostic mode that lets you see if the ECM is seeing the speed sensor. I have the Clilton manual and it explains how to get the ECM in to Mode 4 to check the sensor - check your library or buy the book...

before removing the old part, I plugged the new sensor into the cable and connected my electric drill to the new senor - started the car and then cranked up the drill a little to see if the ECM recognized the sensor... the green LED lit so I knew this was the problem. With the old sensor the green LED did not light when I drove the car.

The sensor is located on the passenger size of the tranmission, near were the drive shaft exits. too, me a while to find it. It is held in with a single 10mm bolt. remove teh bolt and twist the senor out... tranny fluid will leak out so have a towel handy to shove in the hole. you need to transfer a worm gear to the new sonsor so you might want a snap ring pliers. I move teh gear over, put it back in and viola... speedo works again!!!

Here is a photo of the old sensor with the gear...


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow..Thanx alot for the info....Soon as i get some extra cash, I'm going to do this procedure....You have been more than helpful..Peace.


----------



## bkothe (Jul 19, 2006)

Great thread, perfect timing. My fiance has a '98 Pathfinder with the same speedo issues. She recently had the tranny replaced and a week later the speedo died. She took it to the dealer this morning and they are saying whoever replaced the tranny damaged the wiring and it all needs to be replaced and it will cost $1200. I told her we'll take it some where else for a second opinion.

After some research I found that this is a very common issue with Pathfinders >= '95. So when I get home tonight I will get underneath there and see if there really are some damaged wires or if it is just the speed sensor. I find it hard to believe it is a wiring problem. I was driving when the speedo died. We were cruising down the highway at about 65mph then all of a sudden the speedo dropped to 0. I noticed the odometer was not working and the cruise didn't work either. Once in a while the speedo will jump around but it is not accurate. Most the time it doesn't move at all though.

I hope that it is just the speed sensor. If that is the problem, I'll have some words with the dealer and they'll never get our business again. I think they're pissed that they didn't do the tranny work, we took it to another place after they gave us the quote.

Thanks for the great explanation and picture. That will help a lot.


----------



## dave_lem (Jun 18, 2006)

brilliant post! tim

thank you


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

That part is also known as the revolution sensor. It's a magnetic reed switch that feeds off-on pulses to the ECU so it can calculate how fast you're going.


----------



## dave_lem (Jun 18, 2006)

ok, so my subsequent question....

does it have anything to do with the cruise control functioning or not?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I would assume so, yes. It's electronically controlled by the same circuitry that's fed by the rev sensor.


----------



## dave_lem (Jun 18, 2006)

ok, kewl, i was just informed by the backyard mechanic that found the problem 
(the nationally recognised couldnt)

that he has replaced the rev sensor (and a few other things) part included for $550...

if i ever manage to bring myself down from being pissed at the nationally recognised guys, the will have some serious expaining to do.... SHEEESH


----------



## dave_lem (Jun 18, 2006)

ok.. igot my pathfinder back today.... 
the part doesnt look at all like the picture above...

but the car seems to be running well on a HOT summer
day (those would be the likely days fro it to kick into safe mode)

part replaced was # 31935-43x09 ... cost $182.88 plus tax

and the guy doing the work did a few EXTRA things too ;-)


----------



## dave_lem (Jun 18, 2006)

after further review, IF the gear and the head of that picture ARE replacable parts,
then that is the part that i got back.... Rev Sensor.

thanks all of you!


----------



## dave_lem (Jun 18, 2006)

BTW... the cruise control works muck better 

seems that i may have a problem with the switch for it tho..

need to hold the button to engage cruise, and the 'resume' is inoperative...

but i think we are MUCH better off than we were before


----------



## FCAJump (Nov 14, 2006)

*1995 Pathfinder Speedo sensor*



timgoihl said:


> The sensor is located on the passenger size of the tranmission, near were the drive shaft exits. too, me a while to find it. It is held in with a single 10mm bolt. remove teh bolt and twist the senor out... tranny fluid will leak out so have a towel handy to shove in the hole. you need to transfer a worm gear to the new sonsor so you might want a snap ring pliers. I move teh gear over, put it back in and viola... speedo works again!!!


(1994 HB KC/4x4/XE w/ 235k) - My truck seems to have the same unit as your Path... Got the wire loose and showing 0-Omhs, so assuming that this is the cause of my sudden loss of Speedo, Odo, and Cruise... 

The 10mm bolt came easily enough, but the unit does not simply extract. Before I get a bigger hammer, I figured I would ask folks: once the 10mm is out, is the unit designed to pull straight out or un-twist-lock or unscrew?

Its this type of simple BS that the manuals never go into... but cause 90% of my frustration.  

Thanks from a :newbie: ,
JW


----------



## timgoihl (Jun 28, 2006)

FCAJump said:


> (1994 HB KC/4x4/XE w/ 235k) - My truck seems to have the same unit as your Path... Got the wire loose and showing 0-Omhs, so assuming that this is the cause of my sudden loss of Speedo, Odo, and Cruise...
> 
> The 10mm bolt came easily enough, but the unit does not simply extract. Before I get a bigger hammer, I figured I would ask folks: once the 10mm is out, is the unit designed to pull straight out or un-twist-lock or unscrew?
> 
> ...


nothing tricky there... prob just needs a twist with a channel locks... you see the picture above right? just an O-ring. is the sensor reading 0 ohms? I believe it is a magnetic reed switch that opens and closes, so it could just be shorted.

i hooked up the new sensor to the connector before taking the old sensir out and a spun it up with a drill to see if the speed sensor green led lit up in the engine control unit. 

the ECU is located under the passenger seat... seat comes out with 4 bolts, then take off the plastic cover and the metal cover of the ecu so you can see the green led... or just replace the sensor. but the sensor was like $140 and i wanted to be sure that was the correct part...


----------



## FCAJump (Nov 14, 2006)

Quick followup to timgoihl's post...

While they do not always come out easily, thought it would be useful for those who have a tight fitting VSS to know that it does not have to turn/twist to be extracted. (see my struggles at: http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/123469-98-pathfinder-speedometer-issue.html#post1157894 )

Nor do they always come out looking so neat/clean...









Thanks to timgoihl and others who gave me tips to get it done.

JW


----------

